# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Địa chỉ web hay >  Ra mắt chuỗi sự kiện tháng 9 (NEW)

## dinhduongchobe

*Chuỗi sự kiện tháng 9*​Quý nhân sĩ Kiếm Thế Phá Thiên thân mến !
Nhằm đáp ứng nhu cầu khám phá và mang đến cho tất cả mọi người những giây phút giải trí thỏa mãi nhất trong Kiếm Thế Phá Thiên. BQT xin thông báo tới tất cả quý nhân sĩ chuôi sự kiện tháng 9
* I.* *Chuyển sinh cực hay – nhận ngay phần thưởng*
* 1.* *Điều kiện*

Danh vọng :Tất cả nhân vật đạt danh hiệu “ Chí Tôn “ Trở lênThời gian : Bắt đầu từ 10h ngày 28/08/2013 đến 23h59 ngày 07/09/2013*2.* *Nội dung* 
Sau khi nhân vật chuyển sinh đến lần thứ 10 và nhận được trang bị Luân Hồi Ấn . Quý nhân sĩ liên hệ GameMaster hoặc Yahoo hỗ trợ : hotro.phathienkiem để được nhận thưởngSau khi nhân vật chuyển sinh đến lần thứ 20 và nhận được bạn đồng hành Thiên Thiên . Quý nhân sĩ liên hệ GameMaster hoặc Yahoo hỗ trợ : hotro.phathienkiem để được nhận thưởn*3.* *Phần thưởng*1​
10​
1KNB (tiểu) + 5 thỏi vàng (tiểu) + 3 rương Vỏ Sò Vàng​

2​
20​
2 KNB (tiểu) +1 thỏi vàng (đại) + 5 rương Vỏ Sò Vàng​


​</div>
*4.* *Lưu ý* 
Mỗi nhân vật chỉ được nhận tối đa các mốc là 1 lầnKhi nhận thưởng , nhân vật phải mang Luân Hồi Ấn và bạn đồng hành Thiên Thiên mới được nhận thưởngKhông giới hạn số người tham gia
* II.* *Con Số may mắn*
* 1.* *Điều kiện* 

Tất cả các nhân vật đều có thể tham giaThời gian : Bắt đầu từ 10h ngày 28/08/2013 đến 23h59 ngày 07/09/2013* 2.* *Nội dung*

Hằng ngày , quý đồng đạo liên hệ Yahoo hỗ trợ để được đăng ký con số may mắn và ghi rõ tên nhân vật.Quý đồng đạo sẽ dự đoán 2 số cuối kết quả xổ số miền bắc*3.* *Phần thưởng*


1​
Giải đặc biệt​
5 KNB (tiểu)​

2​
Giải khuyến khích​
 5 rương Vỏ sò vàng​


​</div> 

*4.* *Lưu ý* 
Thời gian tham gia dự đoán trước 17h hàng ngàyKhi dự đoán , quý đồng đạo thêm tên nhân vật theo mẫu :<ul>
<li>Ví dụ : "GamerMaster : đoán số 29"</li>
</ul> *III. Phát quà hỗ trợ tân thủ*

Thời gian : Thứ 2 - 4- 6 hằng ngày 15h đến 15h30Nội dung : Phát quả Hoàng Kim và Ngựa Phiên Vũ cho tất cả người chơi online tại Lễ Quan - Vân Trung Trấn*IV - Tri Ân Vô Song*
Bất cứ đồng đạo nào lên Vô Song đều được nhận mặt nạ Hàng Long Phục Hổ Quán + 1 skill tất cả các kỹ năng phái ( tặng 1 lần duy nhất )
Các đồng đạo đạt yêu cầu hãy liên hệ Yahoo : hotro.phathienkiem để được nhận thưởng.
Hy vọng với các hoạt động này, sẽ tạo một sân chơi sôi nổi để các đồng đạo có những phút giây giải trí vui vẻ.
Trân trọng,
*BQT Kiếm Thế Phá Thiên kinh bút !*

----------

